#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Vipassana на Украине. Курс Международного медитационного центра (Англия)

## InternationalMeditationCentre

Международный медитационный центр (Англия), во второй раз за свою долгую историю проводит курс медитации Vipassana в традиции Саяджи У Ба Кин (Sayagyi U Ba Khin) на территории Украины.
Курс пройдет c 27 апреля по 07 мая 2012 года, в тихом месте недалеко от Киева (70 км). Количество студентов ограничено -  25 человек. Стоимость 10 дневного проживания и питания 3000 гривен (300 евро).

Буддийская медитация состоит из двух шагов: 
Концентрации ума  посредством медитацииАнапана (внимание к дыханию).
Развитие Инсайта - проникновения в суть реальности посредством медитации Випассана.

Курс проводит Роджер Бишоф (Roger Bischoff), учитель из Международного Медитационного Центра, Англия (IMC UK). Ассистент матери Саямаджи (Mother Sayamagyi).
Курс медитации проводится на английском языке и сопровождается переводом на русский язык.
Более подробная информация на сайте  www.imc-ua.org или www.internationalmeditationcentre.org

----------

Аминадав (16.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (17.01.2012)

----------

